# Eyyup



## Linoleum Bonypart (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi there

Years ago I was a member of too much coffee but haven't been on a coffee forum for years

Anyone remember cakeboy is he on here ?

Recently dug my Silvia out of mothballs and I'm enjoying her

Always been a loyal fan of Hasbean since he virtually started... today jumped ship and ordered from foundry (rocko) and crankhouse (guji) thought I'd get some in the freezer before Ethiopians dry up... when do Brazilians come into stores

I'm in East Yorkshire ... gods county hehe


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome, from another of the Yorkshire contingent. There are getting to be more and more of us!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome from the East Ridings.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome

Cakey is still about from time to time

TMC was a source of inspiration back in the day


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome! You won't go far wrong with either of those coffees you mentioned. Hang on, what am I saying? You'll hate them - hands off my natural Yirgs...


----------



## Linoleum Bonypart (Dec 29, 2017)

This place is what Tmc should have become bk in the day.... didn't realise there literally hundreds of roasters now.... care to name top 3 in your opinions ??


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome, not once have I had a bad coffee from Crankhouse I have not liked, will be half way through my sub so all is good enjoy.


----------

